# Laminate flooring under kitchen cabinets??



## 232323

Is it OK to install laminate flooring first, then set kitchen cabinets on top of the laminate. I like the idea of the flooring running under the cabinets as long as it doesn't harm the laminate floor. Thoughts???


----------



## PrecisionFloors

NO. A floating floor must be allowed to move. Trapping it under the cabinets will not allow that to happen, not to mention void the warranty.


----------



## Framer53

That being said, I ran it under the cabinets in my house with no problems so far(3yrs)


----------



## world llc

they actually warranty that crap?!


----------



## ShellBuilt

It is possible, just follow the specs in the instruction manual. I never do it when using granite tops. Any time you need to fasten cabinets to floor, say for an island, you need to drill laminate 1/2 larger than fastner for expansion. In my opinion it is a better install not putting it under. Plus if you need to do a repair it is a lot more difficult if it is under the cabinets.


----------



## RhodesHardwood

I have done it with no issues.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet

PrecisionFloors said:


> NO. A floating floor must be allowed to move. Trapping it under the cabinets will not allow that to happen, not to mention void the warranty.



Wood flooring needs to move. Laminate does not move as it's just plastic junk.


----------



## pinwheel

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Wood flooring needs to move. Laminate does not move as it's just plastic junk.



It's gonna move. It's gonna swell when it gets wet. IMO, there's no worse choice of flooring to put in a kitchen.


----------



## Jem contracting

Laminate under kitchen cabinets?? No. Laminate floors float on underlay in order to prevent buckling and seperation. Needs to move. Not to mention any moisture that migh get to it in a kitchen. Bad idea my friend


----------



## HardwoodEric

*bad idea*

bad idea needs to move , just run it to the cabinets and put some trim on them


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Wood flooring needs to move. Laminate does not move as it's just plastic junk.


Sorry - just plain wrong. Laminate *floors* move more than engineered woods and more than some solids do. That's just plain fact. Your opinion of the product doesn't change the way it needs to be installed. For those of you bashing it as "junk", you might want to educate yourselves. That would be like saying cars are junk. Just like any consumer product, there are different quality levels.

Laminate flooring has been here for 20 years ( or better) and I can guarantee you its here to stay. It has it's place in the market, just like vinyl, tile, hardwood, carpet, and many other types of floor covering. I have made more money per man hour spent in the last 10 years on it than any other product. Me and two other mechanics installed 1250sf today as a matter of fact. $2700+ for an 8 hour day ain't chump change fellas :whistling: 

There are quality products out there that will look good 10 or 15 years after being installed. Education is the key to a successful business guys. Spouting un-informed opinion and plain mis-information based on regurgitated info isn't, I promise you.


----------



## rusty baker

232323 said:


> Is it OK to install laminate flooring first, then set kitchen cabinets on top of the laminate. I like the idea of the flooring running under the cabinets as long as it doesn't harm the laminate floor. Thoughts???


You asked a very simple question. The simple answer is no, don't put it under the cabinets. The manufacturers say not to install it that way.


----------



## pinwheel

PrecisionFloors said:


> Sorry - just plain wrong. Laminate *floors* move more than engineered woods and more than some solids do. That's just plain fact. Your opinion of the product doesn't change the way it needs to be installed. For those of you bashing it as "junk", you might want to educate yourselves. That would be like saying cars are junk. Just like any consumer product, there are different quality levels.
> 
> Laminate flooring has been here for 20 years ( or better) and I can guarantee you its here to stay. It has it's place in the market, just like vinyl, tile, hardwood, carpet, and many other types of floor covering. I have made more money per man hour spent in the last 10 years on it than any other product. Me and two other mechanics installed 1250sf today as a matter of fact. $2700+ for an 8 hour day ain't chump change fellas :whistling:
> 
> There are quality products out there that will look good 10 or 15 years after being installed. Education is the key to a successful business guys. Spouting un-informed opinion and plain mis-information based on regurgitated info isn't, I promise you.



Yes, it can be a cash cow, there's no question about that. I've made some serious coin laying it as well. Butthat still doesn't change my opinion of it being junk. It's a shame that craftmenship is measured now in 10-15 years rather than decades. I spent last week sanding floors from the 1920's & as long as that house stays standing, if they need sanded again in 20-30 years, there's still plenty of wear layer to do it again. That's where I measure quality, as do most of my clients.

Laminate floor in a kitchen is still a horrible idea. Hardwood in the kitchen is a bad idea. At least with hardwood, more than likely with a leak, the floor can still be salvaged. With laminate, it'll be a total loss & to me, that's junk.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

pinwheel said:


> Yes, it can be a cash cow, there's no question about that. I've made some serious coin laying it as well. Butthat still doesn't change my opinion of it being junk. It's a shame that craftmenship is measured now in 10-15 years rather than decades. I spent last week sanding floors from the 1920's & as long as that house stays standing, if they need sanded again in 20-30 years, there's still plenty of wear layer to do it again. That's where I measure quality, as do most of my clients.
> 
> Laminate floor in a kitchen is still a horrible idea. Hardwood in the kitchen is a bad idea. At least with hardwood, more than likely with a leak, the floor can still be salvaged. With laminate, it'll be a total loss & to me, that's junk.


I hear what you are saying. But. The issue I have is people mistakenly (imho) compare laminate to hardwood. Do you compare Hardwood to carpet? Nope. Vinyl? Nope. It is a different product for a different market, for a different use. I also set tile. It would be like me saying "you ever try to put hardwood in a shower - man that stuff is junk" It is junk to you because you are looking at it out of context for its intended use. I'm not making this stuff up. The manufacturers aren't selling boat loads of this stuff for over 20 years because it is "crap". There ARE crap laminates to be sure. I am a hardwood and tile/stone guy myself. If it were up to me those are the only two surfaces I would ever have in my own home. Those two surfaces aren't the perfect solution for everyone though. Different uses and different budgets determine what surface to use.


----------



## Fixrite

IMHO laminate in the kitchen is not a good choice. My sister had it installed in her condo, the cat tipped over its water dish and the flooring buckled ( rose up one inch) this tells me NOT a good choice for water exposed areas. In hallways with kids and dogs there are some that are great for wear and tear, but I would still not put it in the kitchen or bathroom.


----------



## thom

A neighbor of mine installed laminate in his house. The next day, his wife knocked over a bottle of laundry detergent without noticing till a few hours later. The floor had swelled to 2X - 3X it's original thickness. 

So, if you're setting up a mini-putt golf course....................................


----------



## zconstruction

What if you glue the joints on the laminate flooring in the kitchen and bath area? Would that prevent the buckling and other water issues?


----------



## FlooringGuy

It probably depends on the quality of the laminate. The safest solution is to not put it under the cabinets. I just did a job last month in a kitchen where the "construction worker" ex boyfriend installed the laminate under the cabinets and after three months the floor failed. They then tried to face nail the pieces back into place and that caused the rest of the floor to fail. It was cheap Ikea laminate so I'm sure it would have failed regardless further down the road but the cabinets were obviously the cause for this failure. Even though you might make more money sq ft wise on a full open room install, you'll save more not having to deal with it later if it fails.


----------



## McMud

Pergo and Dupont both say their lammies can handle 1200 psi and still move, so installing under chest freezers, wood burning fire places, gun safes ect. is ok. They just dont want you to screw it down, and cabinet installers arent going to care about your floor...


----------



## Peakmaster

zconstruction said:


> What if you glue the joints on the laminate flooring in the kitchen and bath area? Would that prevent the buckling and other water issues?


In most cases yes, certainly with Tite Bond II or similar. But you need to be careful as the tolerances for some of the laminates that are "tilt and click" installation are so narrow that even a small bead of glue will prevent the connection. Also, most of the manufacturers require a bead of silicone caulk around the perimeter in bathrooms or other similar locations.
Also, laminates for sure have their place in the market and when installed correctly, with the appropriate product, work just as well and in many cases better then wood,vinyl or tile. Vacation homes alone are a HUGE market for laminate flooring.


----------

